# Error: Live file system repair is not supported.



## nealt (Nov 8, 2013)

I am running Disk utility on a SSD. I am booting up on a different drive. Repairing volume gives the following message:
Error: Live file system repair is not supported.

Any suggestions?


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 8, 2013)

Seems to be quite a few reports about that.
https://www.google.com/search?clien...em+repair+is+not+supported.&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

Looks like there could be a bug in Mavericks Disk Utility - or even some strangeness in the disk drivers in the MavX system.

Are you actually having a problem with the SSD (that is, works OK, just won't "repair" in Disk Utility)?
Some folks get a "fix" by reformatting the "problem" drive.
Others have had success by using Disk Warrior on that disk.


----------



## jbarley (Nov 8, 2013)

Have you tried booting from the Restore Partition and running Disk Utility from there?


----------



## nealt (Nov 10, 2013)

For me what I found (I think) is the following:
Disk utility shows:

256 Samsung SSD
    EFI    (dimmed)
    Macintosh SSD   (the Startup partition)
    Recovery HD   (dimmed)

One must select Macintosh SSD not 256 Samsung SSD to get repair to work. 

Any comments?


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 10, 2013)

Yes, your conclusion is correct.
The partition that you can repair with Disk Utility will be the Macintosh SSD.
The others would be dimmed (not available to be repaired by Disk Utility)
So - I think what you are describing is normal.

If you feel that some other partition on that drive is somehow faulty, or just flaky, I would suggest running the OS X reinstall, while booted to the Recovery HD. I'm pretty sure that an install will first assure that the partitions needed by the OS X system are valid, and that the file system on each is present, and passes whatever validity test that the OS X installer does at the beginning of the install.

It might be important, or relevant to ask: Are you currently having problems with your SSD?
Or - just want to run Disk Utility, and can't decide if what you see is correct (and you are not REALLY experiencing a problem&#8230;  )


----------



## David Shepherd (Nov 18, 2013)

I, too had this same problem.  2T Seagate FW800 external which I have used for about 18 months flawlessly until this update.  I started getting Time Machine errors - "unable to create backup folder".  In troubleshooting that, discovered multiple drive errors using Disk Utility verify, but the repair failed as described in this thread.

I was unable to even unmount the partition - getting a files in use type error.  Upon looking at the files on the backup partition, I found the current backup file with the suffix ".in_progress".  At that point I could not delete the file, since the system saw the file as "in use"

So I looked both ways to see if anyone could see me, then I simply disconnected my external drive.  Dangerous, I know - and I am looking forward to reading all about it.  BUT - to continue...

After reconnecting the drive and letting it mount, I was able to delete the file.  Now, disk utility shows no errors and Time Machine is currently backing up.

I have absolutely no idea if this will fix anything.  But I will have a current backup in a few minutes.


----------



## Lance666 (Jan 25, 2014)

Instead of booting to "a different drive", boot to the Recovery HD partition of this same drive.
It isn't useful to try to repair the file system of the whole disk. A disk could have more than one type of file system. You repair the file system of a partition. A partition is one file system.


----------

